# I've Had It! This Has Got To Stop!



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

I have a 61 inch TV, just today alone, I have to watch Tennis with the score box covering up half the person receiving the serve when he's on the left side..

Just now my boys ECU are playing VT and on the field goal that just hit the upright the fricking score bar blocks the view of the ball hitting said up right..

I'M TIRED OF THIS!!!

When I watch nascar half the screen is wasted... 

When will this stop??????????

Rant done...


----------



## lostman72 (Nov 28, 2005)

write to the network. If everyone complains they may do something.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

saleen351 said:


> I have a 61 inch TV, just today alone, I have to watch Tennis with the score box covering up half the person receiving the serve when he's on the left side..
> 
> Just now my boys ECU are playing VT and on the field goal that just hit the upright the fricking score bar blocks the view of the ball hitting said up right..
> 
> ...


+1

Computer graphics are often placed in the wrong location.


----------



## justlgi (Apr 11, 2008)

Was just thinking this same thing as I was watching the Hawaii/Florida game and the stats bar at the top was blocking half the field. It was even worse when they were showing scores from other games.

Its Raycom produced so I wasn't expecting much, but I would like to see most of the field.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

It's because the providers are still providing images to a 4:3 world, when many of us have moved on to 16:9. I know the networks can put the channel bug in two different locations depending on the source, with the bug at the extreme left or right when viewing 4:3 SD content on a 4:3 SD receiver, whereas on HD content on an HD receiver the bug is also at the extreme left or right. I guess it's a lot more complicated to provide two different feeds for the box scores, score bar, player stats, and other graphics ... 

We just need everyone to upgrade to 16:9, or for the providers to start letterboxing when they feed 4:3 receivers and TVs. Then they could put the graphics at the edges and open up the middle of the screen.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Since this not a DIRECTV issue, but rather the networks and stations, this thread has been moved.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

What we need is for the stats boxes to be only visible "on demand" like the setup menu, and semi-transparent so you can see the action through them anyway. 

I sort of like the NASCAR box across the top. I can tell how my driver is doing compared to the leaders, etc. 

-Chris


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

I hav college basketball tickets near the camera box, so I am able to see what the cameramen see.

On the viewfinder screens for the ESPN cameras, there are lines which show where the scorebars and other graphics will appear on the screen. It makes if very easy for the cameraman to make sure that the graphics don't interfere with anything important in the picture.

When other networks are broadcasting the game, I've noticed that most of them don't have anything indicating where the graphics are placed. So it is not immediately obvious to the cameraman that he has positioned the camera in a way that an important part of the picture is blocked by the graphics.


----------

